# navy recruiting decrease?



## damine3144 (29 Apr 2010)

I understand that the army is decreasing it's recruiting by 1000 reg force this year. and 2000 in 2011 because we are pulling out of the sandbox.   I was wondering if this decrease is going to hit the navy trades awel?


----------



## PuckChaser (29 Apr 2010)

Most of the Navy trades are red, IE. understrength. The Army is closing trades that are full, leaving only understrength occupations open to people who want to be a part of the CF. I really doubt they'll lower Navy recruiting, especially during the centennial.


----------



## ekpiper (29 Apr 2010)

They'd have to be fools to lower recruiting when the Navy is significantly understrength...that being said, they'll probably lower recruiting.


----------



## George Wallace (29 Apr 2010)

Navy recruiting has been a high priority for at least a year now.  Just reducing the intake for Army Cbt Arms will probably fill the goal that they have set, and have no affect on Navy recruiting.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (29 Apr 2010)

I wonder how the Navy faired/will fair out from the SVOTP.  Some of the army types might decide having to move to either of Canada's cost, into a spec pay trade like NET might not be such a bad idea.


----------



## damine3144 (29 Apr 2010)

well that's why i wanted to know if the recruiting will be going down.  I had enough of the army lol  Time for something new. & of course my regiment will NEVER give me an OT. So I have 10 months left on my contract. I think i'll do the old release and get my ass right to a recruiting center and apply for a SPEC trade in the navy


----------



## aesop081 (29 Apr 2010)

damine3144 said:
			
		

> of course my regiment will NEVER give me an OT.



It is not for your unit to grant or deny an OT. If you apply for one, they are obligated to forward the paperwork.


----------



## trigger324 (29 Apr 2010)

that's true...there's no way they can prevent you from applying for on ot.


----------



## PuckChaser (29 Apr 2010)

damine3144 said:
			
		

> So I have 10 months left on my contract. I think i'll do the old release and get my *** right to a recruiting center and apply for a SPEC trade in the navy



Pretty sure its 30 days notice to leave a Cl B contract, they don't get a say in it. As others have said, your unit can't stop your OT. The OT process is completely outside your unit, and they only will get told that you've applied, and that they need to release you by a certain date to the RegF. If you just plain old release, you'll have to wait until your file makes it to Ottawa, and then wait while the recruiting centre finds it so you can get proper credit for your previous service. A couple month process for OT turns into a year or more long fiasco waiting for paperwork.


----------



## damine3144 (29 Apr 2010)

well you guys obviously don't know my unit lol they "lose" paper work alot.  My buddy put in paper work for 2 years ago to switch to MP while he was in afgahnistan. & he's still in the regiment. Even though he's been accepted.   I put in my paper work for CSOR and they shut me down this week. Saying there's not a chance in hell they will give me the OK to attend the AP I need to give my regiment a couple more years  of hard work first.             So if figured im not going to re-sign to get dicked around anymore. I'll take my chances. Even if it takes me a few months working as a civvie.


----------



## PuckChaser (30 Apr 2010)

Ok, I've recently completed a CT, and I'm telling you from PERSONAL experience that your unit does not get paperwork to do until you're releasing. Regardless of how they handle their troops, once DMCA says "Release this member to the Regular Force effective this date", it will be done by that date. CSOR is one thing, you need a CO's recommendation, but your CT cannot be stopped by your unit whatsoever. Your buddy's issue with MP could be a number of things, but if you pick a Navy trade, pass the CFAT for that trade, they'll want you in the training system as quickly as possible.


----------



## Occam (30 Apr 2010)

damine3144 said:
			
		

> well you guys obviously don't know my unit lol they "lose" paper work alot.  My buddy put in paper work for 2 years ago to switch to MP while he was in afgahnistan. & he's still in the regiment. Even though he's been accepted.   I put in my paper work for CSOR and they shut me down this week. Saying there's not a chance in hell they will give me the OK to attend the AP I need to give my regiment a couple more years  of hard work first.             So if figured im not going to re-sign to get dicked around anymore. I'll take my chances. Even if it takes me a few months working as a civvie.



If you follow the instructions given here on how to properly utilize a DND 728, your paperwork will mysteriously get where it's supposed to go.  If it doesn't, it'll be easy to determine who dropped the ball and they can answer as to why.

There are a lot of attractive methods to get into the Navy right now, and you would be wise to take advantage of them before the recruiting slows down.


----------



## damine3144 (30 Apr 2010)

Isnt  CT going from reserve to fulltime? cuz thats not the case here. I am RegF.  & well im on a 3 year contract. So with the combat arms its do your first contract and you can OT when you re-sign. I don't trust my regiment to do that. I'll just get stuck in the loop i garantee it.   I don't think i'd be waiting that long to get re-enlisted into a different element being  i'dhave all my pers files & i'd be in the system


----------



## damine3144 (30 Apr 2010)

i know Occam. I just hope it doesnt slow down to much in the next year. from what i hear the navy is under staffed and will be for awhile... I also hear everything is slowing down for you guys to for the next 5 years.  I know ill have a better shot getting in if i finish my contract and re apply.  But if the navy recruiting takes a big loss like the army. then im going to be screwed


----------



## Occam (30 Apr 2010)

damine3144 said:
			
		

> Isnt  CT going from reserve to fulltime? cuz thats not the case here. I am RegF.  & well im on a 3 year contract. So with the combat arms its do your first contract and you can OT when you re-sign. I don't trust my regiment to do that. I'll just get stuck in the loop i garantee it.   I don't think i'd be waiting that long to get re-enlisted into a different element being  i'dhave all my pers files & i'd be in the system



If you are Infantry, then the SVOTP is open to you.  Ref the Navy tech trades, from the message:  THESE OCCUPATIONS WILL NOT BE COMPETITIVE AND SELECTION WILL BE CONDUCTED ON A FIRST COME FIRST SERVED BASIS. PSOS NEED ONLY SUBMIT A LETTER INDICATING MBR S ELIGIBILITY CRITERIA AND THEIR RECOMMENDATION.  



			
				damine3144 said:
			
		

> i know Occam. I just hope it doesnt slow down to much in the next year. from what i hear the navy is under staffed and will be for awhile... I also hear everything is slowing down for you guys to for the next 5 years.  I know ill have a better shot getting in if i finish my contract and re apply.  But if the navy recruiting takes a big loss like the army. then im going to be screwed



I guarantee you have a better shot getting in from within the CF than from releasing and reapplying.  Call the PSO and find out what you need to do to get past your unit's stonewalling.


----------



## damine3144 (30 Apr 2010)

that's a cool plan they got there for the infantry. But im an armored solider.  In order for me to OT i'd have to re-sign and I can only summit a memo for an OT after my first contract is up. & by then i'd be done work up. & heading to afgahnistan.  which  i do would be a 6-9 month tour.   So really i think releasing and re-enlisting would give me a better shot. But if it's really gonna be that hard just to get into the navy. I might aswel re-sign take the tour then OT


----------



## Occam (30 Apr 2010)

I assume you're on a 3-year engagement.

Yep, it doesn't look good.  You can't apply for SVOTP, can't apply for LOTP until you have 36 months service, and can't apply for AVOTP until you have 48 months service.

As someone else mentioned, there are some advantages to holding out for AVOTP/LOTP, but I would talk to a PSO about the options available to you.  They may offer some insight into the release then re-enrol option.  Can't hurt to give them a call before you burn a bridge.


----------



## CountDC (30 Apr 2010)

and just to add a bit of info - the Navy met its recruiting target last year and fully expects to do the same again this year.  If we can continue that way all those red trades may be disappearing in the relatively near future.  There will still be openings but no where the level there is now.  Supposedly 100 new recruits getting sworn in this weekend in Halifax.  Even if 2/3rds make it through the system to a ship that is a nice shot in the arm when you consider the size of the Navy.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (1 May 2010)

damine3144 said:
			
		

> that's a cool plan they got there for the infantry. But im an armoured solider.  In order for me to OT i'd have to re-sign and I can only summit a memo for an OT after my first contract is up. & by then i'd be done work up. & heading to afgahnistan.  which  i do would be a 6-9 month tour.   So really i think releasing and re-enlisting would give me a better shot. But if it's really gonna be that hard just to get into the navy. I might aswel re-sign take the tour then OT



Get into the CFAOs, and read CFA0 11-12 from start to finish.  Start there.  Until you understand what your options are, you can't make an informed decision.

The CFAOs are available on the IntraNet/DIN if you have an acount...if not, talk to your Cpl or Master Blaster and ask them to dig it up.


----------



## dogger1936 (1 May 2010)

Occam said:
			
		

> .
> I guarantee you have a better shot getting in from within the CF than from releasing and reapplying.  Call the PSO and find out what you need to do to get past your unit's stonewalling.



Actually I have had troops and peer's release and all were back into the military with their desired career within 6 months. Trying to even get a memo approved in the disorganization these back to back to back tours have left our regiments is akin to pulling teeth.

It is well known and talked about that a release and re apply is a quicker option in many workplaces. Mine included.


----------



## Occam (1 May 2010)

dogger1936 said:
			
		

> Actually I have had troops and peer's release and all were back into the military with their desired career within 6 months. Trying to even get a memo approved in the disorganization these back to back to back tours have left our regiments is akin to pulling teeth.
> 
> It is well known and talked about that a release and re apply is a quicker option in many workplaces. Mine included.



I made that statement under the assumption that he was Infantry, and could take advantage of the SVOTP.  I stand corrected - and in his situation, you're probably right, release and re-enrol is possibly the quickest way to get where he wants to go.

That said, he'd be crazy not to have a chat with a PSO, and find out what options are available.  It costs nothing, and they may be able to offer administrative tidbits of information to make the release/re-enrol process go smoother, if that is indeed the way for him to go.  The PSO is a resource he really needs to take advantage of.


----------



## ltmaverick25 (2 May 2010)

I really don’t think they will be slowing down navy recruitment for a while.  They are succeeding in hitting their targets yes, however, retention is a critical issue right now.  Sailors are burning out pretty hard after about 5 years in.  Being a sea going trade in the navy is a pretty tough go from what I have seen and heard from the guys I work with.  Unless the navy addresses the common dissatisfies that are causing so many to leave, I can’t see them hitting their desired manning levels anytime soon.


----------



## damine3144 (2 May 2010)

well you know I just keep hearing different things about how the navy is cutting down on everything ie recruiting. Or it's not gonna effect the recruiting. I guess i'll just have to find out closer to when the time comes.

I would really hate to get out & get back in. I'm going to call the PSO see what he can do for me. It's worth a shot. Thanks for the replys


----------



## Nuggs (3 May 2010)

ltmaverick25 said:
			
		

> I really don’t think they will be slowing down navy recruitment for a while.  They are succeeding in hitting their targets yes, however, retention is a critical issue right now.  Sailors are burning out pretty hard after about 5 years in.  Being a sea going trade in the navy is a pretty tough go from what I have seen and heard from the guys I work with.  Unless the navy addresses the common dissatisfies that are causing so many to leave, I can’t see them hitting their desired manning levels anytime soon.



Add to that the amount of baby boomers due to retire.


----------

